# (CO) Lab Black/Chocolate Factored Stud 1st and 4th Place Am



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Black and Chocolate factored stud. Amateur Trained. Master Hunter at 3 1/2, 2007 Master National Qualifier, QAA 2008. Excellent marker, very stylish, "Hot" dog, beautiful coat, good looking dog. A "Cruise" pup. Pedigree, photo and health information at link.
*Colorado's Sundance Kid*.

EIC- Clear
CNM- Clear
Hips- Excellent
Elbows- Normal
Cert- Normal

*1st Place- 2011 Amateur*
*2nd Place- 2011 Amateur*
*4th Place- 2010 Amateur*

*Pedigree/Health Info/Photo*
http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=2151 

STUD SERVICE. COLORADO'S SUNDANCE KID. Denver, Co. area. 
Brian: 303-956-1115


----------

